# stuck in aptio setup utility



## bttrfly2773 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have an Asus laptop and I got the notification that I can upgrade to Windows 10 if I wanted to. So, I clicked to update it and it did and when I restarted it, my mouse pad would not work. I was able to go into programs and click repair for the mouse and then it worked. I used my laptop for a few minutes and everything was fine and then I closed it and set it aside. Later that day, I opened it and I clicked on Chrome and I got the hour glass. I waited for a few minutes and nothing happened. So, I pressed and held the power button down to turn it off and turned it back on a few seconds later.
When I turned it back on I was at the Aptio Setup Utility screen and no matter what I pushed, I couldn't exit. My battery died and so I plugged it in and turned it back on. This time it said that it was being diagnosed. After a long while, it said they couldn't fix it and gave me the option of restarting it or advanced options. I clicked advanced options and chose to go back to Windows 8.1 hoping that it would return to normal. After that, I assumed it was doing that and I left it to make lunch for my son. When I came back to it and it had been awhile it was just a blue screen and was like that for a long time, so I again shut it down.

I went online and did a search and someone said to enable the launch CSM on the boot section and to disable the secure boot menu and then to restart and I would be able to get to the advanced options/recovery screen. So, I did do that and was able to get to the advanced options screen and clicked on advanced options, but it would highlight it but wouldn't actually click or go into anything I pushed. I decided to just leave it alone to see if it would eventually unfreeze but it didn't. So, I again turned it off and turned it back on and tried it again and the same thing. I turned it off and on again and went back to the aptio setup utility and reversed what I did, since it was at those settings when it initially took me to the advance options screen. 

If I have to, I will download Windows 10 or Windows 8.1 onto a usb and try to fix it that way, but I am hoping someone can help without doing that because I will have to wait until tomorrow to buy a usb because I can't find any in the house right now.


----------

